# Uber's job interview process.



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.businessinsider.com/ubers-job-interview-process-2015-3


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uber employees knowing math would be a bit of a joke in these parts.

How much money does a driver make at 90 cents a mile?

Uh, nothing?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Few interesting questions in the test.

"Say an Uber black car driver makes $30/ride with a 20% commission. How do you convince him to upgrade to a new made up service UberSuper with a 25% commission? What costs will the driver incur in upgrading? How much more will he have to make each week? It's not enough to just walk them through mentally how you'd do this, be prepared to do the math on the fly."
"An Uber competitor opens in your city with unlimited cash capital, if you were them how would you steal Uber's customers? If you were Uber how would you convince drivers not to leave?"


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

arto71 said:


> If you were Uber how would you convince drivers not to leave?"


Mislead .


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Mislead .


Obscure vital information.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone having previous employment with the taxi limousine commission gets hired immediately.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

If I have unlimited cash. I will have a big cook out every weekend. All uber drivers will come, have fun, eat and get $500 bucks . Now do you go to the cook off or work for 75 cents a mile?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber employees knowing math would be a bit of a joke in these parts.
> 
> How much money does a driver make at 90 cents a mile?
> 
> Uh, nothing?


Of course they have to know real maths before they can deceive drivers with the Kool Aid version. In fact you need to have a lot of real maths and cunning marketing skills to manufacture UberMaths. Uber math is well thought out maths that looks good but ends up F-ing you in every possible way.
Does the used car salesman selling lemons know a lot about cars? You bet he does!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Of course they have to know real maths before they can deceive drivers with the Kool Aid version. In fact you need to have a lot of real maths and cunning marketing skills to manufacture UberMaths. Uber math is well thought out maths that looks good but ends up F-ing you in every possible way.
> Does the *used car salesman* that selling lemons know a lot about cars? You bet he does!


*Good correlation.* Uber is the equivalent of used car salesmen on steroids.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

6 guys were gonna eat, they find out they only had 5 eggs. One guy volunteers and says it's ok, you guys all have a whole egg just give me a quarter each. Am I hired?


----------

